# How soon before panel do you get your PAR?



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

I was just wondering if those who have been to approval panel can share with me when you got your PAR? We are due to go to approval panel end of May and haven't received this and thought that we should have it 10 days before it has to be submitted to panel and that's a couple of weeks before the actual panel date. Starting to panic a bit! Any experience and advice would be great.  
Nm2b x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think we saw ours until it was 'cutting it fine' to be honest!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

'cutting it fine' I should of expected this really on this long journey of waits! Thanks LilyElf


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, definitely understanding the cutting it fine approach!! We have received our PAR today, have until Sunday to read, amend and add our comments, then email it back. Social worker is spending Sunday working on it and is submitting it on Monday, the actual deadline day! We are at panel 3 weeks today!! Total mad last minute rush! Guess that's adoption land for you


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah that is cutting it fine Lolly. We will be 3 weeks next Tuesday so hopefully hear something early next week. Doesn't help that SW is part time and I can understand very busy! What would we do without e-mail hey! Good luck for panel. DH keeps on saying don't worry argh he's so laid back the last thing I want is a delay and have to wait another month on adoption Planet X


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Last time we didn't get ou panel date until just under 3 weeks to go, we then got our PAR, our SW still had our referees to see, was all very last minute!!


----------



## AdoptionDolly (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello. We saw our PAR 12 days before we went to Panel.  I wouldn't panic yet!


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

I literally had mine at the last minute - had a weekend to go through it, social worker picked it up the Sunday before it was due in on the Monday and she had to make all the amends then. 

So don't panic until around 2 weeks before panel (my referees also had their stuff last minute to sign off!). Just be prepared to spend quite a bit of time going through it and checking for errors (in my case some quite fundamental ones!!). Mine was in total around 50 pages with around 40 of those being A4 pages of typed text - so quite a read!!

It all happens in the end though because as my social worker said it's her head on the chopping block if it's not in on time! So they'll make it happen!

So don't worry!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Minymoo yes it does sound all last minute but all worth it I keep on reminding myself

Adoption dolly will try not to panic, easier said than done though! 

Smudgerbabe, wow that was a short timescale, didn't realise the PAR was so long also so thanks for the heads up. I see what you mean about the SW head being on the block that's reassuring., I think we are one of the first couples our SW has taken to panel so I am sure she must be doing everything as she she should,, just worry because she's part time but I guess she can work from home if need be. Thanks for your advice

Nm2b x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

First time we had it about 3 weeks before, the second time the ink was still wet when we went into panel!  

Hard not to worry I know, but it seems this is the way fairly often.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Wyxie the last minute rush seems to be quite the norm!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We have spent all evening reading and tweaking. It is 63 pages and the actual document submitted will be bigger as it will include our 6 references, ecomap, family trees, photos, pet assessment, health and safety check and feedback


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi lolly thanks for the info and good luck for panel think we have similar dates x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems to be a few of us heading to panel in May, let's hope it's a great month!! Any news on your PAR yet?


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes fingers crossed for a great May. No news on my PAR boooo! SW did e-mail today asking for a written declaration from time I lived abroad! They are having difficulties getting any checks for me for that time, so I hope this wont delay things and we will see our PAR soonish once I've sent off my declaration first thing


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

It's good they are emailing you. Shows lots of work is going on behind the scenes. We had a worry about getting a reference done on time but it worked out, things generally tend to. I think they will for you too. Keep me posted


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

We go to panel two weeks today and our PAR was emailed to us this afternoon. Needs to be read and finalised by us, signed and sent back by Friday. It is 59 pages long which doesn't seem too bad until I added up the amount of ink it took to print...half a cartridge! I googled 'cutting it fine' and then origin is unknown


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Doofuz.. Bet that's a relief you've got your PAR, hope you manage to read it and sign by Friday, I'm sure you will. Good luck for panel  


Our panel is less than two weeks away and still no PAR. SW has asked us to provide further information then email that back and then we get to see it next week which is less than one week away! Just hope it gets to panel in time.

X


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh my goddesses newmum2b, that's mad! I was worried about ours...I'm sure yours will be fine and you will receive just in time but I understand how you must be feeling. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Doofuz x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah PAR arrived yesterday, less than a week to panel........... X


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

That's some very fine 'cutting it fine'! Hope it reads well and you're happy with it.


----------

